# Klasse aufrufen



## JAVA_N00B (3. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine Klasse mit Code und will die Klasse in einer anderen Klasse aufrufen.
Weiss aber nicht genau wie es geht.

Gruss


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Okt 2012)

???:L
Von einer Klasse erstellt man gewöhnlich Objekte und ruft dann auf diesem Objekt eine Methode auf. Oder die Klasse enthält statische Methoden, dann einfach Klassename.Methodename ?!

Wie wäre es mit einem konkreten Beispiel?


----------



## d3rbastl3r (3. Okt 2012)

```
class MyClassOne{
    public MyClassOne(){
    }

    public void methodOfOne(){
        System.out.println("Hallo ;)");
    }
}

class MyClassTwo{
    public MyClassTwo(){
    }

    public void methodOfTwo(){
        MyClassOne objectOfOne = new MyClassOne(); // Hier wird ein Objekt einer Klasse erstellt.
        objectOfOne.methodOfOne(); // Und hier ein Aufruf der Methode einer anderen klasse ;)
    }
}
```


----------



## Pentalon (4. Okt 2012)

Hi Java_Noob

Wenn ich in der Klasse2 auf Methoden der Klasse1 zugreifen möchte, muss ich vorher wissen, ob es sich um Klassenmethoden handelt oder um Instanzmethoden. Üblicherweise weiss ich das als Programmierer, weil ich den Code ja verbrochen habe .

Wenn es also Klassenmethoden sind, dann lautet der Aufruf aus der Klasse2 so: 

```
Klasse1.Klassenmethode(parameter);
```
Wenn es sich um Instanzmethoden handelt dann muss ich zuerst ein Objekt der Klasse erzeugen:

```
Klasse1 meinObjekt = new Klasse1(parameter);
```
Und dann kann ich auf die Methoden dieses Objektes zugreifen:

```
meinObjekt.methode1(parameter);
meinObjekt.methode2(parameter);
...
```

Pentalon


----------



## hüteüberhüte (4. Okt 2012)

Also entweder Konstruktor aufrufen, der z.B. andere Methoden aufruft, oder Klassen-Methoden direkt oder Instanz-Methoden über ein Objekt aufrufen.

Bei Klassen-Variablen/Attributen ist es ähnlich: entweder direkt oder über Instanz.


----------



## aIexander (20. Jul 2014)

mal noch eine Frage, ich habe eine Klasse Guimenu erstellt(wie ihr euch sicherlich schon denken könnt ist das mein Menü).
So weit, so gut, in der Klasse habe ich einen JButton, jetzt die eigentliche Frage:
Wie kann ich durch betätigen des Buttons eine andere Klasse als Hauptprozess starten und die Guimenu Klasse schließen?
ps.:
 ein Beispiel wäre nice.


----------



## JavaMeister (20. Jul 2014)

Und deswegen muss man ein 2 Jahre alten Thread rausgraben??

Poste bitte ein eigenen Thread. 

Google aber vorher nach "Wie man Fragen richtig stellt".


----------

